# Erfahrung mit Versiondog



## norustnotrust (8 August 2012)

Morgen

Wir möchten die Software "Versiondog für unser Backup/Versionsverwaltung (Systemintegrator/Anlagenlieferant) evaluieren. Hat hier jemand praktische Erfahrung damit? Gibts Einschränkungen/Probleme auf die man möglicherweise nicht im Zuge einer Teststellung draufkommt?

Mfg norustnotrust


----------



## Ralle (8 August 2012)

Gib mal in der Forensuche "VersionDog" ein. Sind zwar schon etwas ältere Beiträge darunter, aber durchaus noch interessant.


----------



## norustnotrust (8 August 2012)

Hallo Ralle, habe ich gemacht aber erstens sind die Artikel doch ziemlich alt (da gabs sicher schon einige Versionen dazwischen) und zweitens gehts meist darum was Versiondog alles kann. Das liegt wohl auch daran daß hier ein-zwei Herrschaften von Auvesy ihr Unwesen treiben  (Liebe Grüße nach Landau)

Was mich aber interessiert ist: Was sind die Sachen die Versiondog nicht, oder vielleicht nur unzureichend kann. 

Weißt du, bei den Produktpräsentationen wundert man sich doch meist über all die tollen Funktionen und was man damit nicht alles besser machen kann. In einem Jahr dann löscht man das Ganze weil man draufkommt das zwischen all den super Funktionen die eine Nicht-Funktion ist die man aber unbedingt benötigt. Auf eine sind wir ja möglicherweise schon draufgekommen und das scheint das Multi-User-Engineering (ohne Multiprojekt) zu sein. Aber vielleicht gibts da noch mehr und jemand hier im Board hat den Grund warum das tolle Tool bei ihm im Kasten verstaubt...


----------



## bike (10 August 2012)

Geht ihr an Sache richtig heran?
Habt ihr eure Anforderungen genau formuliert?
Es macht keinen Sinn zu suchen was eine Software nicht kann.
Es kommt doch darauf an, dass die Software das macht wofür sie gekauft wurde.

Zu Versionsdog kann ich dir sagen:
Ein großer Hersteller für Käfer verwendet dies, doch funktionieren tut das System nicht.
Man bekommt öfter Versionen, die eigentlich ins Museeum gehören.

Warum haben nur so viel Angst, dass eine Änderung nicht erkannt und richtig abgelegt wird?

Uns reicht SVN und das ist auch gut so.
Und das nicht für Steuerungen von BigS sondern für alle Entwicklungen.


bike


----------



## norustnotrust (11 August 2012)

Hallo bike

Ja, subversion ziehen wir auch in Betracht. Dennoch sehe ich Nutzen darin zwei Stände vergleichen zu können. Das hat aber nichts mit Angst sondern mit Komfort (=Zeitersparnis und Kostenersparnis) zu tun.

Und es macht für mich sehr wohl Sinn zu abzuklopfen was eine Software nicht kann. Ich meine sogar daß viele Probleme bei nachhaltigen Softwareeinführungen vermieden werde könnten wenn man sich früh genug anschaut was die Grenzen der SW sind.


----------



## ErwinLSE (23 August 2012)

Hallo,

ich teste seit ein paar Tagen Versiondog, kann nicht sagen was es alles nicht kann, aber für unsere Zwecke scheint es das richtige Versionierungstool zu sein.
Wir verwalten Software von ca. 200 Siemens Steuerungen , einigen KUKA Robottern, ein paar 840D u.s.w. und genau für sowas ist Versiondog super geeignet, immer wenn jemand eine neue Version erstellt wird ein Vergleich mit der Vorversion gemacht und jede Änderung kann kommentiert werden. 
Außerdem sind bei uns alle Steuerungen über Profinet angebunden und Versiondog kann automatisch einen Onlinevergleich durchführen, wer schon mal von vielen Steuerungen mit Hilfe vom SimaticManager einen Onlinevergleich durchführen musste weiß wie aufwendig das ist.
Habe bis jetzt noch nichts gefunden was von den dokumentierten Funktionen nicht funktioniert. 
Pauschale Aussagen wie 
"Zu Versionsdog kann ich dir sagen: Ein großer Hersteller für Käfer verwendet dies, doch funktionieren tut das System nicht. (bike)"
kann ich nicht nachvollziehen und sind auch nicht hilfreich denke ich.
*norustnotrust*: wenn du eine spezielle Frage hast könnte ich das mal testen und dir sagen ob das funktioniert, meine Testversion läuft noch 30 Tage.

Achso was ich noch sagen will, ich bin kein Mitarbeiter von Auvesy 

ErwinLSE


----------



## RealDrive (24 August 2012)

Hi,

hatte nur kurze Zeit mit VersionDog gearbeitet. Was es definitiv nicht kann ist dem Anwender die nötige Disziplin ein zu verleiben auch wirklich jede kleine Änderung zu Kommentieren und wer die ProgmmierFreaks kennt - weiß die wollen so wenig wie möglich schreiben was nicht mit der eigentlichen Funktion eines Programms zutun hat.

Wenn die Programmierer dies tun würden, dann bräuchte man vermutlich diese Software nicht- --ist mir klar dass diese Software viel mehr kann -z.B. Programmstände mit laufenden CPU´s vergleichen - vorausgesetzt es ist alles vernetzt und alle Pfade sind richtig eingestellt - und das erfordert viel Fleißarbeit. 
Bei großen Unternehmen sollte ein Team von zwei Mitarbeitern, die sich mit den Programmen und den Gegebenheiten auskennen, für eine lange Zeit zum einpflegen der Daten/Pfade usw. abgestellt werden - dh. ein VersionDog Administrator muss her - Verwaltung der Zugriffsrechte, Passwörter, Prüfen der Log-Einträge – wer hat was wann und warum erstellt- was passiert wenn eine aktuelle Version gelöscht wird? Und noch mehr Frage um die man sich   im voraus Gedanken machen sollte. 

Schnell kann aus einer vermeintlich guten Lösung (laut Verkäufer) eine weitere Belastung für die Mitarbeiter entstehen.

PS: Die Möglichkeit einer Mitarbeiterschulung sollte man auf jeden fall nutzen.
Was das Programm nämlich auch nicht kann, ist sich selbst zu erklären.


Soweit ich weiß wird es bei meinem alten Arbeitgeber immer noch eingesetzt. 

Viele Grüße

VLT_RealDrive


----------



## norustnotrust (24 August 2012)

Hi und danke für die Antworten.

Bei der Präsentation war die Anwendung ein bißchen Buggy, manches funktionierte nicht so wie es sollte (Einmal würde eine Änderung im Projekt gemacht und diese Änderung wurde nicht als solche erkannt). Lt. Vertrieb lag das nur daran daß es die neueste, noch nicht wirklich freigegebene Version war..

War nicht gerade vertrauenerweckend. Kennt ihr das von der Software oder war es wirklich nur der Vorführeffekt? Unklar war auch noch wie es funktioniert wenn 2 Personen am gleichen S7 Projekt arbeiten. Jetzt liegt das Projekt am Server und die Locks werden vom Step7 bzw. Betriebssystem geregelt. Wie macht ihr das mit Versiondog?

mfg NoRustNoTrust


----------



## Django2012 (25 August 2012)

Wir haben VersionDog im Einsatz. Funktioniert wirklich gut.  Hatten davor VersionWorks... war nicht so der bringer. 
VersionDog in der jetzigen Version : TOP!


----------

